

Discovered in 1992, the enormous Mimivirus blurs the line between the living and the dead. - amichail
http://www.sciencenews.org/view/generic/id/43277/title/Mimivirus_up_close

======
amichail
Also see:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mimivirus#Implications_for_defi...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mimivirus#Implications_for_defining_.22life.22)

